# Best way to remove a stomp pad?



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I just picked up a slightly used Arbor Element and I want to remove the stomp pad. I feel that I have to be super careful not to damage the wood topsheet. What would be the best way to do this?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

My vote would be to apply some form of heat (hair dryer/sun)


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

I bet the wood has a coating or top sheet as u put it and your not dealing directly with exposed wood. Anyhow just get an edge and peel it off. You can use a razor blade or knife to carefully get an edge, then peel it err on the side of cutting into the pad not the board. Then it will inevitably leave sticky stuff on there. You can use wd-40 and a old towel(rag etc) to safely get it off with some friction. You can reapply wd 40 until its gone. It won't screw up the top sheet like a solvent could. Then u can use mild soap and water to get the wd40 off.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd combine the two suggestions. I'd apply heat via hair dryer, then do the pick and peel that antman described.

Personally, I'd just deal with it. It's not really that noticeable.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

blow dry, pick and peel and rubbing alcohol to remove residue (use a rag rather than paper towel).


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i have a stomp pad on my board in the WORST spot.. directly over the graphic in the CENTER of the board (for no reason!- i bought thr board used and it was on there) and I want it off in the worst way, but even with a hairdrier I couldnt get the fucking thing off :-/


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

i would do it like i would remove adhesives or badges off of a vehicle. soak some wd-40 behind it overnight and use fishing line to get behind it and cut the adhesive or a rasor blade and use something like alchohol or a 3m eraser wheel to get the rest of the residue off. or wd-40


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I got anxious and decided to just try and remove them with a knife. They popped right off with very minimal residue. I'm happy.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Whenever I wax, I notice that the top sheet is usually very hot. Maybe try peeling it off in the middle of a waxing process? If not, just blow dry it


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lifprasir said:


> Whenever I wax, I notice that the top sheet is usually very hot. Maybe try peeling it off in the middle of a waxing process? If not, just blow dry it


Very hot? You're gonna burn your base if you haven't already. When waxing your top sheet should get warm to the touch, but definitely not anything approaching hot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Angle grinder or fire breathing unicorn!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Angle grinder or fire breathing unicorn!


Option A: Angle grinder









Option B: Fire Breathing Unicorn w/ bonus nipple.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ awesome!!!!


----------

